
Grandson Of Browser Wars: Open Source Is Not Enough - darkduck
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/grandson-browser-wars-open-source-not-enough
======
VladRussian
>All of these browsers are part of the OS of both desktop and mobile platform
providers. Mozilla has no platform. There is no Mozilla OS on either a desktop
or a mobile device.

>Without it Mozilla will never have the "special relationship" that these
other browser's enjoy with their parent's OS. How can Mozilla compete?

absence of this "special relationship" is the major reason (technically-wise,
not politically) i'm using it.

